# [Q] how to copy firmware from stock android device



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

Im looking for a way to get to my firmware from my phone and copy it into folder so i can create my first rom.
Can someone guide me towards the right direction?

-=edit=-
after research done, i figure out that its called system dump haha
So how do you perform system dump on d2g?
-=edit2=-
never mind its not exactly system dump what im looking for... :/


----------

